

Show HN: The Rapportive for Email Lists - semikolon
https://mailmatch.io/

======
tehwebguy
I loaded in a MailChimp list with ~150 names but didn't get any preview, just
a loading screen with an overlaid button that says "Fetch all 25 emails for
$5.00"

